# Better battery life in CM9?



## uat (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you get better battery life in CM9?


----------



## DreamcastDC (Jan 20, 2012)

I noticed better battery life.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Since the battery patch, my battery life has been 10X better!!!


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Better than cm7, I think.


----------



## devindreb (Sep 21, 2011)

easily 10x better!!! I am on second day from one charge. much like battery life is on webos.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Absolutely better. i was on wifi, playing games, downloading apps, web browsing, playing youtube videos setting up my home screens ect. In 3hrs of doing that, i think i dropped 20%. pretty good IMO.


----------



## spoiled11 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry not trying to hijack the thread, but you all seems to be successfully running ICS on touchpad so asking here:

Does youtube play using youtube app or in the adobe flash plugin?
Do Netflix videos play?

Thanks.


----------



## darkintragedy (Oct 14, 2011)

spoiled11 said:


> Sorry not trying to hijack the thread, but you all seems to be successfully running ICS on touchpad so asking here:
> 
> Does youtube play using youtube app or in the adobe flash plugin?
> Do Netflix videos play?
> ...


No netflix.

Youtube video plays in the app, but it doesn't play HQ.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

robreefer said:


> Since the battery patch, my battery life has been 10X better!!!


Link to this patch? I'm having difficulty finding it.

So far my battery life is identical to that of CM7 in active use, standby time is slightly better.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Battery life in my experience is the exact same. There are a few things we can do to improve battery life once we get/make a good libaudio.

The battery life fix is actually nothing to do with the battery. It just fixes the charger so that it charges faster.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Battery life in my experience is the exact same. There are a few things we can do to improve battery life once we get/make a good libaudio.
> 
> The battery life fix is actually nothing to do with the battery. It just fixes the charger so that it charges faster.


I wonder what the difference is then. Cm7 I got 1 day out of the battery. Now with Cm9, i'm on a day and a half and still have 20%. If any thing, I'm using it more than i did....

Edit: Possible it charges better now? That's why it is lasting longer?


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

robreefer said:


> I'm sorry, charger patch. http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/
> 
> I wonder what the difference is then. Cm7 I got 1 day out of the battery. Now with Cm9, i'm on a day and a half and still have 20%. If any thing, I'm using it more than i did....
> 
> Edit: Possible it charges better now? That's why it is lasting longer?


Thats in line with CM7. I've been able to constantly get a day and a half out of it. WebOS battery life would give you between three days and a week with moderate usage, about 7-9 hours of active use with the screen on.


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Thats in line with CM7. I've been able to constantly get a day and a half out of it. WebOS battery life would give you between three days and a week with moderate usage, about 7-9 hours of active use with the screen on.


Not for me... I use the @^%# out of this device! I wish I saved some of my old battery screen shots to show ya the difference for me. I do agree with the webos battery consumption.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually, I lied. There is one change that will affect battery life while actively using the Touchpad(does not affect sleep). I overhauled the CPUFreq and added the Interactive governor. This particular version of the interactive governor is very new and has better support for our SMP and hotplugging. It is also better tuned for our device so it does a better job of idling at the lowest clock rate when it can. This results in better battery life in things like web browsing and such where the screen is on all the time but the processor doesn't necessarily need to be going 100% of the time.


----------



## danillll (Jan 21, 2012)

A quick tip for better battery report:

Booting back and forth between webos and android, I noticed that the battery was reporting totally different %, for example, 90% in webos and 80% in android.
To fix this issue, you need to wipe off the battery stats, the easiest way to so that is to use "battery calibration" a free app from the market


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

battery seems unchange compared to cm7.. same usage i think even with charger fix(not sure it actually did improve something)


----------



## osaeed (Oct 11, 2011)

Better battery life? Oh baby yea!

I still got 50% after using it for the entire day!


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

alot better battery life for me.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

is there any benefit in underclocking? I was playing around with mastercpu and found that even dropping the cpu freq to 972 or 917 doesn't noticeably affect performance; the question is if that drop realistically benefits battery life.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

My idle battery life has actually been worse..

:f


----------



## burritoboy9984 (Oct 16, 2011)

MMUUUCCCH better.

-Erik


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> battery seems unchange compared to cm7.. same usage i think even with charger fix(not sure it actually did improve something)


Charger fix definitely made a difference...if you are comparing CM7 vs CM9 w/ charger fix then no there is no difference. It was a bug only in CM9 Alpha0.
Any battery life differences should be pretty marginal.


----------



## cbell13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone have trouble installing the charger systemui fix? I can not get this to install. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the os. I have also downloaded this multiple times on both the computer and the touchpad. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

error:
e:Can't open /sdcard/update-charger_systemui_fix-alpha0.zip


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

danillll said:


> A quick tip for better battery report:
> 
> Booting back and forth between webos and android, I noticed that the battery was reporting totally different %, for example, 90% in webos and 80% in android.
> To fix this issue, you need to wipe off the battery stats, the easiest way to so that is to use "battery calibration" a free app from the market


This is actually a myth. Wiping battery stats doesn't change the reported percentage left. It only affects the battery usage statistics . It is a myth that battery life is affected by stats wiping. Source : Google dev few days ago. Google it if necessary.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Turn off auto sync
Turn airplane mode on then wifi on
Watch your battery stats for a couple of cycles and you can make the battery last way longer than a guy in a soft core porn movie

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

cbell13 said:


> Anyone have trouble installing the charger systemui fix? I can not get this to install. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the os. I have also downloaded this multiple times on both the computer and the touchpad. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> error:
> e:Can't open /sdcard/update-charger_systemui_fix-alpha0.zip


Try running fix permissions in CWM and then trying again.


----------



## skumar (Oct 14, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> Battery life in my experience is the exact same. There are a few things we can do to improve battery life once we get/make a good libaudio.
> 
> The battery life fix is actually nothing to do with the battery. It just fixes the charger so that it charges faster.


Dalingrin,
My TP took more than 8 hours to charge 75% with CM9, do I have to run Acmeinstaller2 to install the battery fix like CM9 install? Could you please also let me know if this is the right file name
update-charger_systemui_fix-alpha0.zip? Please list the steps or point me if it is posted in this forum?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

my battery life has improved ,cm7 i would drain in a day but cm9 doing the same things after a day would still have about 35-40% left,i used acmeinstaller first and had problems so i did CWM wipe and install and everything perfect even wireless is much better.


----------



## cbell13 (Oct 27, 2011)

rohan said:


> Try running fix permissions in CWM and then trying again.


Thanks That worked.
spoke to soon, now cm9 wont boot. boot loop


----------



## cbell13 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok, i did another fresh install and this time i was able to install the zip. Is there a way to verify that it did indeed install?


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had very good battery life with Alpha 3.5 and I think it's about the same with CM9. I can go 2 or 3 days with moderate use.


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

My log for the last night:



> 22.01.2012 01:03:05 -58mA 67% 3801mV 23.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:08:07 -41mA 67% 3801mV 22.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:13:07 -40mA 67% 3796mV 22.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 01:18:06 -42mA 67% 3801mV 21.0ºC
> ...


10% in 9 hours Standby. WLAN was on. I think its okay, but could be still to high compared with an ipad or something.
Log for Surfing about a hour:


> 22.01.2012 10:18:05 -179mA 57% 3729mV 19.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:23:05 -645mA 56% 3686mV 20.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:28:05 -692mA 54% 3657mV 21.0ºC
> 22.01.2012 10:33:05 -700mA 53% 3648mV 22.0ºC
> ...


10% for about a hour, could be better i think.

Edit:
After, another 11 hours of mostly standby (used for maybe 5-10minutes)


> 2012/01/22 22:25:06 -46mA 33% 3595mV 21.0ºC


----------



## paulcoog (Jan 20, 2012)

my battery life is not great it seems the wifi is the main culprit according to the stats, on the other hand after trying everything to get wifi to stay on changing my router to channel 4 and its not dropped connection for 2 days


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

actually think it is not that great on cm9... 1% loss in 6sec.... 2% in less than 1 min.... with wifi on and doing nothing apart changing wallpaper .... -.-


----------



## asantaga (Nov 21, 2011)

all,

I find usage life actually quite good, battery widget reports approx 600mA, but compared to webOS standby is poor.. again battery widget is reporting ~30mA.. (quick math works out at approx 8days standby)..

webOS just feels like its a lot more efficient in standby mode.. is this being worked on?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

paulcoog said:


> my battery life is not great it seems the wifi is the main culprit according to the stats, on the other hand after trying everything to get wifi to stay on changing my router to channel 4 and its not dropped connection for 2 days


Try either channel 1 or 6. Using 4 puts you into sharing bandwidth with 1 and 6. You want the most seperation between channels. 1 and 6 get you that. Stay away from channel 11, TP does not play well on 11.

As to battery performance, 32 gig TP running Alpha 2.1, using .53% per hour in sleep, wifi off. My other 32 gig TP running Alpha 0(CM9), using .54% per hour in sleep, wifi off.


----------



## Blazing angel (Oct 15, 2011)

Just verifying, we do not need to flash the patch for charging with alpha 0.5 right?


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

what can i use to get that battery consumption log? I think my cm9 a.5 drains my power much faster than a0. Thanks.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

johnleo said:


> what can i use to get that battery consumption log? I think my cm9 a.5 drains my power much faster than a0. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I used the Battery Monitor Widget


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

Blazing angel said:


> Just verifying, we do not need to flash the patch for charging with alpha 0.5 right?


That's correct.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

My battery life is just terrible


















Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

You are kidding. Wanna see mine? Only used it for 5 hours and I have less than 40% power left. Of course, I used my touchpad a little bit intensively.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. Still trying to figure out how to use it. So many buttons and options. It seems I'd better look for some instructions.









Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## furyo666 (Sep 20, 2011)

Better than cm7, I think.


----------

